# DS Game of the Month - January



## shaunj66 (Feb 1, 2007)

*DS Game of the Month - January 2007*

It's time for the January Game of the Month poll! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Yay.

There have been a few good releases this month, so now it's time for you to pick your favourite from the bunch. What game will come out on top?

So,... *What's your pick for Game of the Month for January 2007?*

The poll will close on February 8th. 

I'll have to pick Hotel Dusk: Room 215 personally. I love adventure games like these, and they're so rare these days. This one has had me up late many nights because of its charm.


----------



## thegame07 (Feb 1, 2007)

it has to be dead n furious for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i wish every single member would vote


----------



## Verocity (Feb 1, 2007)

Man that is a tough vote there, for me its a toss up of Diddy Kong, Dead n Furious and Hotel Dusk. I vote Diddy Kong.


----------



## saerogy (Feb 1, 2007)

I like puzzle game and play it everyday. So I vote Picross DS.


----------



## Deleted member 49417 (Feb 1, 2007)

Hotel Dusk, mysterious 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Plus nice drawings


----------



## MR_COW (Feb 1, 2007)

At least this time it will be a close one between Phoenix Wright, Diddy Kong racing, and Hotel Dusk.

I voted PW personally.


----------



## bm_attar (Feb 1, 2007)

Hotel Dusk. Still in Ch 3 and already a fan!


----------



## Burbruee (Feb 1, 2007)

Hotel Dusk.


----------



## Codemasterflex (Feb 1, 2007)

Hotel Dusk, best looking DS game IMO, and it has an excellent story to boot. Cing


----------



## monkeymachine (Feb 1, 2007)

*Hotel Dusk!*

Even just the dialog has so much character compared to Phoenix Wright, not that I don't love PW.

I wonder if *Trace Memory* is this good?


----------



## Knab (Feb 1, 2007)

Hotel Dusk all the way


----------



## shadowboy (Feb 1, 2007)

DNF, HD, PW, and DKR are tied... almost.  But since I spent 6 hours on hotel dusk today it gets meh vote.  All are great tho, I wish I could vote for all 4.


----------



## thegame07 (Feb 1, 2007)

only one vote for dead n furious


----------



## Codemasterflex (Feb 1, 2007)

Amazing that Yu-Gi-Oh! GX: Spirit Caller has five votes. I'd expect Dead 'n' Furious to be higher than it.


----------



## aslacker55 (Feb 1, 2007)

Hotel Dusk gets my vote. I Beat the game and I wanted to play it again, thats how good it is.


----------



## Deadmon (Feb 1, 2007)

Didn't get into Hotel Dusk too much as PW2..


----------



## 4saken (Feb 1, 2007)

Hotel Dusk is too slow to my liking. Though I wouldn't consider PW2 any faster, I just find it more engaging since I liked the prequel


----------



## Opium (Feb 1, 2007)

Hotel Dusk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Great game for adventure fans and brilliant use of the DS.


----------



## Golds (Feb 1, 2007)

dusk for me also,
i liked it so much i made a faq.
(its on gamefaqs)


----------



## extended (Feb 1, 2007)

I had to go for Hotel Dusk... PW2 was good, DKR OK, but Dusk was a game that did something different and did it with class.


----------



## hellopers (Feb 1, 2007)

Hotel Dusk for me as well. simply an awesome experience


----------



## Flyfishing (Feb 1, 2007)

Hotel Dusk. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Best game this year!!!

We'll see if it can keep that spot later on...


----------



## FusionDexterity (Feb 1, 2007)

Picross DS


----------



## OSW (Feb 1, 2007)

QUOTE(4saken @ Feb 1 2007 said:


> Hotel Dusk is too slow to my liking. Though I wouldn't consider PW2 any faster, I just find it more engaging since I liked the prequel



my thoughts exactly.


----------



## Farami9 (Feb 1, 2007)

yeah Phoenix Wright 2 - Justice for All was just faster then Dusk the snail paced adventure game... Hence where my vote goes

Though I did give up on Dusk but I'll come back..... one day....

By the way Imported both games (only Phoenix Wright 2 - Justice for All was worth it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 nar I'm sure Dusk is aswell)


----------



## controlio (Feb 1, 2007)

voted for hotel dusk...it has a great story and it uses the features of the DS very good...i like adventure games, i hope there will be more games of this type on the DS...


----------



## fintendo (Feb 1, 2007)

Had to vote for DKR. It brings back memories and although Rare could have done a better port it's still fun.


----------



## MaHe (Feb 1, 2007)

Hotel Dusk. One of the best game stories I've seen. Love it.
I also liked Picross DS. Phoenix was great, but I have already finished the japanese version ...


----------



## wabo (Feb 1, 2007)

Checking the entries makes me realize that it was quite a good month for a january. I voted Picross DS but i liked Dead n furious, diddy kong racing, even Micro machines wich i had fun with in multiplayer. Still have to check out Phoenix 2 and really get into Hotel Dusk.

I love My DS.


----------



## Hero-Link (Feb 1, 2007)

oh god i cant choose!

Phoenix Wright 2!
Hotel Dusk!
Diddy Kong Racing!
Dead'n'Furious!

.....
After a long and tireing (i spelled it wrong i know :X, but that because i dont know how to spell it xD) choise, Phoenix Wright 2 gets my vote!


----------



## Sil3n7 (Feb 1, 2007)

Dusk Baby!


----------



## Primo (Feb 1, 2007)

Hotel Dusk for me too

I like the adventure games, and this one makes good use of the DS features


----------



## thomaspajamas (Feb 1, 2007)

Woo-Hoo! Dead N' Furious!


----------



## thegame07 (Feb 1, 2007)

QUOTE(thomaspajamas @ Feb 1 2007 said:


> Woo-Hoo! Dead N' Furious!



finally someone peope who agree with me (7 people)


----------



## dippyx (Feb 1, 2007)

Has to be Hotel Dusk.  Though Picross has also proven to be quite addicting...


----------



## DownwardSpyral (Feb 1, 2007)

w00t!  Room 215!


----------



## larvi (Feb 1, 2007)

I haven't played any of them since I'm still working on older games.  I was going to give Wiffle Ball a token vote but it seems someone already beat me to it?


----------



## Mehdi (Feb 1, 2007)

[email protected] mice from mars!


I mean do they still even air that cartoon?


----------



## zatelli (Feb 1, 2007)

Tough choice between PW2, Diddy Kong Racing & Hotel dusk R 215.
The latter wins my vote though, brilliant use of the DS !


----------



## BushidoUK (Feb 1, 2007)

Hotel Dusk from me.


----------



## Mystic-Homer (Feb 1, 2007)

Hotel Dusk was probably the best game of January, but it doesn't have too much replay value.

For replay value, Yu-Gi-Oh! GX ftw... Every duel is different from the previous one - it takes longer to get bored of it, lol


----------



## SaltyDog (Feb 1, 2007)

PW for sure. I mean whenever you have a ventriloquist and a dummy take the stand, how could the game go wrong  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hotel Dusk woulda got it if it wasnt for long long long periods of dialog.


----------



## teh_raf3 (Feb 1, 2007)

Hotel Dusk by far

The artwork, the interaction and the brilliant dialogs make this one of my favourite DS games.


----------



## kirra (Feb 2, 2007)

Since I can't read japanese, Hotel Dusk is the only one that interested me.. otherwise it may have been Wario!


----------



## Arm73 (Feb 2, 2007)

Hotel Dusk!!!
That's a no-brainer !
This game screams quality all over the place, and it sports an original and new concept too.
It turns my DS into so much more, makes me love it even more.
I truly hope there will be more games like this in the future, I'd be playing this sort of game even in 20 years from now ! And you can believe me, I still play the odd ZX Spectrum game every ones in a while...


----------



## Hadrian (Feb 2, 2007)

QUOTE(thegame07 @ Feb 1 2007 said:


> only one vote for dead n furious


I voted too, was Hotel Dusk but I don't see me playing that any more seeing I've finished it.  Dead 'n' Furious I can just whack on and blast my troubles away.


----------



## DJBurkey (Feb 2, 2007)

Hotel Dusk ftw!


----------



## Spikey (Feb 3, 2007)

I wanted to say Hotel Dusk because it's a great game and all, but then I realized it didn't have enough draw to keep me playing it in every open chance I had. However, Phoenix Wright did have that draw on me so I picked that over Hotel Dusk. I do want to finish it eventually though.


----------



## FSSimon (Feb 3, 2007)

Hotel Dusk! Even my non-gamer wife likes it!


----------



## Deleted_11405 (Feb 3, 2007)

cant say: i dont have one of those yet. but i'm getting micro machines v4 because i had one of my best times when playing games with other people. i cant tell more because it isnt a game for only 1 month i would play it(maybe also wait for opponents) for years. the hotel game looks good but i would'nt get such game.. i'm getting weak and have more interests in a game like lost in blue.


----------



## anjel (Feb 4, 2007)

Hotel Dusk is the best book I've read this year.


----------



## thegame07 (Feb 4, 2007)

QUOTE(FSSimon @ Feb 3 2007 said:


> Hotel Dusk! Even my non-gamer wife likes it!



if some one likes book that game will surely entertain them. its very dull 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i played it for 4 hours. waiting for something to happen


----------



## kernelPANIC (Feb 4, 2007)

Why anyone voted for Diddy Kong Racing is beyond me... Guess they never played the original on the N64 or they would've felt violated in some way.
PW2 is a great game although lacks the punch of the first title.
Hotel Dusk is indeed a great game, much ala PW, where it's pretty much play it once, then never play it again for a really long time (unless you have way too much free time on your hands to read the same game AGAIN).


----------



## spokenrope (Feb 4, 2007)

QUOTE(FSSimon @ Feb 3 2007 said:


> Hotel Dusk! Even my non-gamer wife likes it!



Yeah. My girlfriend and I sit down to play "detective" all the time.  She loves the game.  She's also watched me play a bit of "lawyer" (PW) and some "surgeries" (Trauma Center).  Those games will probably get some more play once we get done reading Hotel Dusk.

So, since it gets the girlfriend seal of approval, I give my vote to "detective."


----------



## Rabbi Nevins (Feb 4, 2007)

diddy kong owns


----------



## fishsticks (Feb 4, 2007)

picross, but only because I played the Japanese version of PW. Hotel Dusk is good, but seriously, choosing between picross and hotel dusk, I'll actually choose picross. in fact, I'm only at chapter 4 of hotel dusk, but I finished all the picross puzzles.


----------



## mikeosoft (Feb 4, 2007)

im in for hotel dusk

simply amazing (game??)


----------



## [Jez] (Feb 5, 2007)

Hotel Dusk for me, damn good game


----------



## Deanwick (Feb 5, 2007)

Somebody actually voted for Wiffle Ball and Crazy Frog Racer?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, my vote went to Hotel Dusk. By far the best DS-release this year and actually tops most of the last years releases too.


----------



## T-hug (Feb 5, 2007)

I went with Hotel Dusk, only thing I've been playing on DS lately.


----------



## dj's mum (Feb 5, 2007)

crazy frog 0wnz lol
DING DING!


----------



## ghettobob (Feb 6, 2007)

Hotel Dusk FTW.
Diddy Kong Racing was a disappointment.
and Phoenix Wright 2 has been out for a while (in Japanese) >_>


----------



## falcon64z8 (Feb 6, 2007)

Dead n Furious FTW!

Diddy Kong was lame...


----------



## imgod22222 (Feb 7, 2007)

I looked at this poll and thought: DKR, hands down. Then i played Hotel Dusk since Shaunj voted for it. I mean.. psh. he's an admin! He knows all. So anyways, i played it. z0mg i only wished i could change my vote. Even though one vote does not matter after playing DKR and seeing how much was sucked out of it, and then seeing Hotel Dusk I felt stupid. A good visual of what Nintendo did to DKR is: You have your fat friend. Your fat friend is happy. He's an N64 game. But he has to change to be a DS game. Now we take an industrial vacuum cleaner to his belly button and turn it on. Now he has an ugly red mark in the shape of the vacuum attachment. Then we apply the same technique to his back and thighs with the rectangular attachment. Now there are missing parts of hair and rectangle-shaped fat coming out of his body. Now beat your fat friend with a sledgehammer a few times, and rip his  vital organs inside out. Maybe sever his head and keep it in your fridge. (sorry, saw it on the news) And Voila, DKR DS has been made. But now my fat friend is some large pile of yucky headless guts on the floor. I don't like him anymore.


----------



## werwe (Feb 7, 2007)

Phoenix Wright seems to have gained on Hotel Dusk an awful lot the past few days.  Seems fishy.

I find the blind fanboy admiration for PW to be disturbing.  The game is nowhere near the quality of Hotel Dusk, either in gameplay or writing.


----------



## balpen (Feb 7, 2007)

it's a blind vote for a lot i think because some haven't played al the game and just think oke i know that game was good let's vote for the nr 2


----------



## kaspal (Feb 7, 2007)

Dead n Furious for me here... havent tried the other ones, so thats about it.


----------



## Sinkhead (Feb 7, 2007)

Just completed Hotel Dusk, and I want more games like it.
Awesome game, seriously

- Sam


----------

